
Using Native Python Libraries in Lambda - Apes
http://codrspace.com/apeschel/using-native-python-libraries-in-lambda/
======
Apes
Hello, just put up this quick walkthrough on how to use a native library with
Amazon Lambda. Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

